# Smoking Deer Meat



## trb0523 (Dec 31, 2013)

New to forum. Got a smokin tex 1400 for Christmas! Anxious to start using it. We eat a lot of venison and would like to smoke a hind quarter. Any recommendations on how long to smoke and what should the internal meat temps be for vension, compared to beef and pork? Many thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## pikesmoker47 (Jan 1, 2014)

I just pulled one out of my masterbuilt xl. I smacked it for almost 16 hrs at 225-250. I had good success however I would crank the temp closer to 250-275 on the next one I cook. It got to temp but barely.


----------



## trb0523 (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks for replying. we plan to try it this weekend. its a small hind quarter. I will post how it goes.


----------



## bertman (Jan 2, 2014)

….anxious to hear how it turns out!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 4, 2014)

trb0523 said:


> New to forum. Got a smokin tex 1400 for Christmas! Anxious to start using it. We eat a lot of venison and would like to smoke a hind quarter. Any recommendations on how long to smoke and what should the internal meat temps be for vension, compared to beef and pork? Many thanks for any suggestions!


Tender cuts of meat come from muscles that were not heavily utilized during the animal's life and, therefore, contain little connective tissue. These areas include the back and some leg muscles, when properly trimmed. *Tender cuts of venison should be prepared using quick cooking methods to a rare or medium-rare level of doneness* (internal temperature of 130° to 140° F). If it is prepared past medium-rare too much moisture will be cooked out causing the meat to become dry and tough.

Working cuts of meat come from muscles that were vigorously used by the animal and, therefore, contain a lot of connective tissue. These cuts also contain more flavor than tender cuts. Areas for working muscles include the shoulder and leg muscles. *Working cuts of venison must be cooked for a relatively long time at a low temperature* (220-280° F) to allow the connective tissue to breakdown. Once this happens you will get a fork-tender, flavor packed piece of meat.

I hope this helps,  John


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't forget to snap some pictures!


----------



## trb0523 (Jan 8, 2014)

The first try went pretty good. I followed a chart found on the internet for venison and set the smoker at 225 deg. Internal temp we wanted to reach was 160 based on the chart. We started it 9:40 p.m. and took it out at 9:10 a.m. the next morning. The outside got a little dark and tough in some places. The inside was delicious. There was a small section near the bottom that was still not quite done. Otherwise we were pleased but think we should drop the temp to around 200 next time and maybe leave in a little longer.

I purchase the Maverick ET-7 temperature probe which came with two probes and remote transmitter.Followed Set up directions and 2 hours after we started the smoker the alarm went off stating the temp was at 160 already! I was surprised. I stopped the alarm and watched it for a couple of hours. It continued to alarm (in/out). I didn't think the temp would have gotten that high in 2 hours. We ended up turning off the maverick around 3:00 a.m. and left one probe in to monitor the meat. I'm not sure the Maverick is working properly. A little concerned as I read some blogs about this model with their probes. I plan to call Maverick some time this week. Regardless, ready to try something else this weekend. *A before and after picture shown below. I used two different rubs as I wasn't sure what would taste the best. One side was a greek rub and the other was a memphis bbq rub. We liked both of them!













DSC_5464.JPG



__ trb0523
__ Jan 8, 2014


















DSC_5466.JPG



__ trb0523
__ Jan 8, 2014


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 9, 2014)

trb0523 said:


> The first try went pretty good. I followed a chart found on the internet for venison and set the smoker at 225 deg. Internal temp we wanted to reach was 160 based on the chart. We started it 9:40 p.m. and took it out at 9:10 a.m. the next morning. The outside got a little dark and tough in some places. The inside was delicious. There was a small section near the bottom that was still not quite done. Otherwise we were pleased but think we should drop the temp to around 200 next time and maybe leave in a little longer.
> 
> I purchase the Maverick ET-7 temperature probe which came with two probes and remote transmitter.Followed Set up directions and 2 hours after we started the smoker the alarm went off stating the temp was at 160 already! I was surprised. I stopped the alarm and watched it for a couple of hours. It continued to alarm (in/out). I didn't think the temp would have gotten that high in 2 hours. We ended up turning off the maverick around 3:00 a.m. and left one probe in to monitor the meat. I'm not sure the Maverick is working properly. A little concerned as I read some blogs about this model with their probes. I plan to call Maverick some time this week. Regardless, ready to try something else this weekend. *A before and after picture shown below. I used two different rubs as I wasn't sure what would taste the best. One side was a greek rub and the other was a memphis bbq rub. We liked both of them!
> 
> ...


----------

